
AT&T mobile users are unable to access Tutanota - outloudvi
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/att-blocks-tutanota/
======
jaywalk
This guy is making a huge jump from "it's not working" to "AT&T is actively
blocking us - NET NEUTRALITY NOW!" without any evidence to back him up.

The available evidence (only being blocked in Chicago) would actually point to
a technical issue as opposed to an intentional block.

~~~
woodrowbarlow
also, it indicates that their infrastructure probably lacks redundancy. they
don't sound like someone i would want to pay to handle my mail.

------
skunkworker
While I support net neutrality, part of me thinks this is just Hanlon's
Razor[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon%27s_razor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon%27s_razor)

------
undersuit
At the very least they got a sign up. I just tested on my AT&T phone on
Montana and had no issue creating an account and accessing the mailbox.

What's special about Chicago?

~~~
api
The fact that it's only in Chicago makes me think it's an AT&T error e.g. with
BGP or internal routing rather than something intentional.

We have our four core ZeroTier root servers on different providers at
different data centers for this reason. Entire data centers or cloud regions
becoming unreachable from a certain ISP in a certain area for a period of time
is not all that uncommon.

In case you don't know: the core of the Internet is basically a ball of
chewing gum, duct tape, glue, twine, and carrier pigeons maintained by
grumbling BGP admins.

~~~
jagged-chisel
I ... no, I don't think it's quite as elastic as chewing gum.

------
jedberg
I'm not sure how this is a net neutrality issue.

Sounds more like a routing misconfiguration that AT&T can't pin down.

------
annoyingnoob
I'm not clear that this is actually a Net Neutrality issue rather than a
routing issue. Perhaps there is a way to solve this with DNS, routing
connections to a different place. Maybe this is a failure of the
infrastructure that supports the service. Use DNS to help ATT get connections
to the right place.

------
ttul
Tutanota is a giant spam source. I’m not surprised they are being blocked.
This isn’t about net neutrality at all.

------
TheAdamist
Att mobile uses ipv6, and ive been having trouble getting to
bbs.boingboing.net recently.

Traceroutes to it and www.tutanota.com seem to die in similar or the same
place.

2001:1890:ff:ffff:12:122:2:225

Which both last end there currently. Last two not octets were different. Few
minutes ago.

I don't know enough about ipv6 to diagnose further, or how to force my phone
to ipv4 on lte.

~~~
xfalcox
We at Discourse (hosting of bbs.boingboing.net) spent quite some time tracking
this and also found the same, SSL fails on AT&T IPv6.

We are tracking it here [https://meta.discourse.org/t/cannot-reach-one-forum-
on-at-t-...](https://meta.discourse.org/t/cannot-reach-one-forum-on-at-t-
mobile/141184?u=falco)

~~~
TheAdamist
Yes I saw, I'm one of the boingboing users mentioned. I don't have a discourse
account yet, but if there's any info I can provide to help resolve this, I am
happy to do so. Intend on signing up soon to monitor on meta.

------
xfalcox
AT&T mobile is also blocking SSL connection to our hosting service at
Discourse.

[https://meta.discourse.org/t/cannot-reach-one-forum-on-
at-t-...](https://meta.discourse.org/t/cannot-reach-one-forum-on-at-t-
mobile/141184?u=falco)

------
jstewartmobile
Silly Germans, AT&T is always busted.

BTW, if these tutanota guys were smart, they'd be pitching their services to
AT&T instead of dragging them through the mud.

Last I checked, AT&T had subcontracted Yahoo as their mail handler. Nowhere to
go but up from that mess...

------
kube-system
Is there any indication this was intentional?

~~~
craftyguy
Nope. Author made a big leap from "it doesn't work for some folks" to "omg
we're being actively blocked by an ISP! get out your pitchforks everyone!"

~~~
jdminhbg
Smart, though. No way this makes the front page of HN without blaming Net
Neutrality violation.

~~~
craftyguy
No, it's not smart. It's clickbait, and "hacker" "news" eats it up, every
time.

------
Covzire
Time for ISP's to be under Title II (not that it would matter in this case).

------
RandomBacon
rarbg.to also doesn't work with AT&T.

